# Beat prepaid dataplan for Straubing.



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

What is the best prepaid mobile data plan with around limit of 1gb to be used near Straubing ? Asking for a relative who's an Imdian expat working as a nun in a hospital.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Check teltarif.de - Kommunikation ganz einfach (only in German language - and I am in no way related to the site!)


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

beppi said:


> Check teltarif.de - Kommunikation ganz einfach (only in German language - and I am in no way related to the site!)


Thank you, I have forwarded the link.


----------

